# coffee ground



## cornculapte

'The house smelled of stale coffee grounds.'


----------



## farscape

zaţ de cafea stătut (învechit)


----------



## cornculapte

Atunci presupun că 'grounds' e defectiv de singular în sensul ăsta, nu? Nu pot să zic 'coffee ground'.


----------



## farscape

corect, termenul este coffe grounds - easy to find with Google


----------

